# Hi



## 15431 (Nov 3, 2006)

I am 21 years old, living in Arizona, US, and as far as I can tell, suffering from IBS. I haven't been to a doctor and can't afford it and have no insurance, but I'm pretty sure. My father suffers from Crohn's/Ulcerative Colitis, and was even on disability for a few months this year. So I could definitely have something like that, but I can't be sure.My symptoms started about a year ago. I'd been living at friends houses, and over a few months lost a lot of weight, drank a lot, took psilocybin mushrooms for almost a month straight; At the end of this little binge, I suffered a bad trip, and got sick that night, cold/stomach sickness, and since then it seems...I am completely different. Since then, I am a germaphobe, it was almost debilitating for a while, but I've calmed it a lot. It seems any food I eat wreaks havoc on me, I've stopped eating most dairy, eggs, pork, most meats, most poultry, fruit/juices, and my vegetable intake is low...usually I eat bread and cheese, which I'm sure isn't helping really. For a while I had access to a lot of opioid painkillers, which I took for the stress relief, general feeling and later to help with D. Which led to C, which I definitely thought was better, but I don't always have those kind of pills and it's not healthy anyways. I still drink a fair amount and sometimes I can see a definite effect on my state of being, sometimes it seems to help and sometimes hinder. I drink a lot of water...but feel generally like I'm dying, haha.I will probably be starting a new job at a resort in a month or so, and am very worried about this. I'll be moving from home, living in dorm like facilities, wearing a uniform and waiting on people. These pains in my abdomen, D or C sometimes seemingly both at once, gas, stress and discomfort of every kind is not something I want to have to deal with. I don't even know what to do...but find myself less worried about treating it in the now, and wondering what is the underlying cause.Why are we afflicted so, it's called a 'catch-all,' but why is this happening? With no reasons given for our changing symptoms, we struggle to cope with them. What is the fundamental element that we all share, the thing or things that make our bodies act this way? I cannot fathom why we are like this and find myself questioning scientifically, spiritually, and philosophically, the way we in these, our modern cultures live our lives.Anyways, sorry for rambling, the real point of this is to say 'hi, nice to meet you.'


----------



## 13594 (May 14, 2006)

Does your state have a medical insurance provision for those who can't afford it? Might be worth checking.If D is your main concern then you can pick up OTC a 180 pack of Loperamide (imodium) from any walmart fairly cheaply (i'm told.)Obviously you really could do with the various tests like a colonoscopy, to rule out other conditions like UC or crohn's. Which takes me back to the state insurance question. I'm not sure where you would go to find out, I suspose a local hospital would be a good as place as any to start.Ironically; athlough our National health service in the UK is letting so many people down with waiting lists etc. I would'nt want to see it go. I work out that the private cost for my health treatment in the past 5 yrs is about Â£152,000. Money I would never be able to afford even before I had IBS.Good Luck,mr_colt


----------

